# ISIS declares WAR on Trump's inauguration day calling it 'BLOODY FRIDAY'



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

This scare tactic is really no surprise to me. I am sure that Hillary, Barry, Soros and crew put in order for this shortly after Trump won the election. I will likely "gun up" that day just to be on the safe side.



> But security analysts have been following communications between members of the group who are planning large scale attacks on that day, it has been claimed.


ISIS declare Bloody Friday war on Trump inauguration day | World | News | Daily Express


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Pffft! Bring it !


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

No worries,pretty rural.a bus load of mooslimbs wont go very far here.always armed anyway.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

ISIS To Create Havoc on Inauguration Day? - God Guns And Coffee

I don't think they really want to do it. They should at least read my take on it before they do.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

I don't really worry about that here. I don't believe small town SC is where they want to make a statement. Think of it this way. I go to the range... a lot! Every time I go, weekend or weekday there are lots of people there. People are practicing with handguns, rifles (black rifles and deer rifles), and shotguns. Every time I'm there There are always people I have not seen before. The only conclusion you can make from this is that there are LOTS of people, men and women, young and old who possess and practice with weapons. I have no idea what percentage have a weapon on them on a regular basis, but I think enough of them do that if Somali sam wants to try that [email protected]@t here it will be party time for the 72 virgins in short order. My youngest daughter wants her CCP for Christmas so she can carry her "Elsie Pea" with her when she runs. Thats the mindset here.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

How many times have we heard this before? Not that we shouldn't be vigilant but they make these threats for any large event. May's Thanksgiving parade was the past I can recall and Charlie Brown floated down the street just fine.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

If the ISIS wants war , " HELL YES " we will give them just what they want , they don't plan on the citizens to fight back " wrong thinking " , we will fight back , LOCK & LOAD " I'm ready .


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Spelled backward it is " SISI "


Standing ready!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

With General Mattis as Secretary of War effective the afternoon of Jan 20th, I'm not worried at all.
For those who are youngsters, Sec of Defense was not called that prior to sometime in the 50's or 60's.
Before that it was Secretary of War.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Doesn't surprise me, will be armed as always.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

If anything it will happen in a small European country that's unarmed. ISIS doesn't have the balls to do anything here.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

It sounds like ISIS has a full plate already, just staying alive; they can't even defeat Al Quaida, which is a mortal enemy of theirs. 
ISIS bigwig Al Bagdadi, is probably dead, and Iraqi SF have retaken Mosul, and they are killing ISIS every chance they get. And it ain't looking good for any Muslim terror group.
First they kill each other, and then they have to worry about the army, or vice versa. And I foresee a lot of death being dished out by American SF, in the near future.

Iraqi SF Celebrating The Taking Back Of Mosul.
View attachment 31594

https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/2328952/bloodthirsty-isis-leader-abu-bakr-al-baghdadi-rumoured-to-be-dead-after-senior-jihadis-are-called-to-a-secret-meeting-to-select-his-successor/

Al Baghdadi---The Recently Deceased.
View attachment 31602

Roast in Hell you cut throat.

Al Zawahiri--Professed enemy of ISIS.
View attachment 31610

Al Queda Leader Declares War On ISIS.
http://abcnews.go.com/International/al-qaeda-leader-al-zawahiri-declares-war-isis/story?id=33656684


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Just curious how many people believe (as I do) on the reflection of the modern "start" of radical Islam? Now I know islam and sharia go way back, but there are some of us that believe the issue we're having is a direct reflection on events in 1979-80. Students in Tehran took over the US Embassy and held hostages. Books have been written on how the islamic regime's leadership at the time was angry at the students and wanted them to release our hostages. When the event started they wanted it over fast. They felt as though they were teasing the tiger and about to get eaten by the tiger, but the American tiger became a paper one. We negotiated instead of bombed. We talked instead of fought. We sissified ourselves into becoming a target of a newly empowered culture of men (largely) willing to do what ever it took to promote their cause. Even when we finally did wake up and send in troops - they crashed and burned in the desert empowering the radicals further. Later they fought off the Russians and often discount the help we gave them in doing so. They had now defeated two superpowers. They feared nothing. 

Which is why I project we get energy independent, stop buying their oil, and let them play with China.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

stowlin said:


> Just curious how many people believe (as I do) on the reflection of the modern "start" of radical Islam? Now I know islam and sharia go way back, but there are some of us that believe the issue we're having is a direct reflection on events in 1979-80. Students in Tehran took over the US Embassy and held hostages.
> 
> Books have been written on how the islamic regime's leadership at the time was angry at the students and wanted them to release our hostages. When the event started they wanted it over fast. They felt as though they were teasing the tiger and about to get eaten by the tiger, but the American tiger became a paper one. We negotiated instead of bombed. We talked instead of fought. We sissified ourselves into becoming a target of a newly empowered culture of men (largely) willing to do what ever it took to promote their cause.
> Even when we finally did wake up and send in troops - they crashed and burned in the desert empowering the radicals further. Later they fought off the Russians and often discount the help we gave them in doing so. They had now defeated two superpowers. They feared nothing.
> ...


Jimmy Carter was one of the worst dopes/dupes/chumps to ever disgrace the White House, he never picked up on signals or clues. 
He thought that the demonstrators were really students, and not a group of operatives of Iran. 
When he finally sent in SF, it was a slap dash job, and he tried to micro manage the operation. 
So, naturally enough, it ended in disaster, and the only good thing to come of it was Delta. But that was later and under Reagan.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

ISIS stand by MadDog will be right with you and yall can talk this out


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Full scale attack as unlikely as it may seem, is always a possibility we should remain vigilant about. Most intel comes from low level informants, severely aged intel at the SCI/SAP level and other unreliable single source exhaust scrapings we pull off of TOR end points, twitter, etc.

Not sure how many times Ive heard this over the last 16 years, AQ, Tali, and all others threatening major attacks - it is probably because they know itll take priority and burn resource hours to deem it credible or not.

I do not underestimate the sophistication of ISIS' distributed C4 networks - it wasnt until their CFO got boneyard'ed by SMU did we really understand their local FININT, and we still have trouble containing it outside of the SOCCENT AOR.

ISIS' M.O has built upon the decent successes that AQI acheived by using a massively distrubuted shadow network to radicalize, train and arm lone wolves/splinter cells - ISIS benefitted from an extra 11 years of observation and they are also against a more intensive effort than AQI was in 2003.

Do NOT underestimate their abilities, just because our allies are gaining ground in the Middle East does not make these guys any less lethal, you are kidding yourself if you do not think there arent a few dozen splinters/wolves here in the USA awaiting orders.

An attack on DC would be brashed and a wasted effort, but there are soft targets abound - our intel agencies cant be everywhere on that day.

AQI was still able to conduct bombings and attacks in Europe even in the heyday of ISR, and all efforts placed on locking down borders and subjugated people by profiling - our tech is far more advanced an our grasp of the human domain in the AOR is greatly bolstered, even that plus a multi front global campaign against ISIS had not eliminated them.

So save the bravado for the three percenters, watch your sectors of fire and expect the unexpected.

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

To ISIS,

The venue of Pres. Trump's inauguration was recently changed. Instead of it being held in Washington, they are now moving it to Southern York, PA.

Your huckleberry,
6811


----------



## 1895gunner (Sep 23, 2012)

Keep calm and carry on.

1895gunner


----------



## preponadime (Jun 15, 2016)

Denton said:


> ISIS To Create Havoc on Inauguration Day? - God Guns And Coffee
> 
> I don't think they really want to do it. They should at least read my take on it before they do.


I served with General Mattis, of course, he wasn't a General then but still a hard fighting Marine. If ISIS wants to start something I'm sure Mad Dog will be happy to finish it and make ISIS a bad memory.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

preponadime said:


> I served with General Mattis, of course, he wasn't a General then but still a hard fighting Marine. If ISIS wants to start something I'm sure Mad Dog will be happy to finish it and make ISIS a bad memory.


Makes ya wanta say, . . . "Kin I help???"

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

then I declare war on ISIS -- PIGS FOR EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

My wife and I will be well armed, be watchful as always, and go about our business.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Would love the opportunity to update my profile picture to a SISI fighter in the cross hairs.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Chipper said:


> Would love the opportunity to update my profile picture to a SISI fighter in the cross hairs.


Hey, Chipper, . . .

Do you mean like this?

May God bless,
Dwight


----------

